# 1936 Schwinn?



## scrubbinrims (Jan 29, 2015)

I picked this Schwinn Admiral yesterday...I'll have some better pics soon.
SN D89295
Flat braces look Schwinn and the fenders match the bike, but strange they are not riveted on, but screws/nuts and there is no truss rod indent.
Also, has some neat drop center rims that are silver with black pinstriping original paint, nd hubs so I canot date them or the bike as I could with a Morrow.
Anybody come across wheels like that, I haven't?
Is she a '36 and how can I tell if the fenders are original?
Chris


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 29, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## jkent (Jan 29, 2015)

Is it a 24" or 26" tire? Are the wheels metal clad clinchers by any chance?
Nice original paint bike.
JKent


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 29, 2015)

jkent said:


> Is it a 24" or 26" tire? Are the wheels metal clad clinchers by any chance?
> Nice original paint bike.
> JKent




It is a 26 x 2.125 ballooner, wheels are not metal clad clinchers, just metal drop center clinchers.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 29, 2015)

Optical allusion I thought it was smaller.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 29, 2015)

Post an image of the serial numbers...do they look "Hand Stamped" ?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 29, 2015)

Drop stand ears on frame want me to say it's later... this is from the1938 catalog but the ears are not attached. l would say yours is a 1940 24 inch B2c...which the C stands for "without truss fork".   just because it wasn't in the sale brochure don't mean it wasn't still being made. The low end bikes could come without truss rods and the fenders wouldn't have indents on those bikes.... just like this one you posted above.. girls bikes especially


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 29, 2015)

Schwinn was getting rid of old back stock parts on the lower end models...ie why it probably has flat fender braces


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Jason,

I thought flat fender braces ceased with Schwinn at '36?

That's her...I just re-checked and the wheels are indeed 24 x 2.125.
They looked as big as 26 inch in comparison, but its tires were flat.
Rims have a Schwinn profile, I think.





Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 29, 2015)

Yep then you have a 24 inch B2c... I've seen those braces turn up on 39 40 bikes


----------

